# Split Cube



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to my newest project: A divided Biocube 8. My intention is to have my two male bettas in one tank by dividing the tank with craft mesh and covering the top of the display area so the bettas cannot jump between the two halves. So far I've siliconed in the my divider and have fitted the top to the display. More to come as I aquascape and fill the tank.

Closed Tank



Divided tank



Tank with mesh lid over display area



Let me know what you think. I know my idea is pretty bold and I will need to be cautious at all time having these two fish in close proximity to each other.​


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That looks really secure! Do you plan to have live plants? If so maybe plant it more heavily on either side of the mesh. Or place fake plants along the mesh for a more private divide.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup, I plan on having live plants with taller plants closest to the divider. Also plan on doing driftwood to give some depth to the scape.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Really neat idea. If it makes any difference to how much light the plants get, I would make the top a white mesh instead of black.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I will have to monitor the plants once it gets set up since the black mesh will block quite a bit of light. Luckily the hood has 2x 18 watt bulbs so there wil be plenty of light trying to get thru the mesh.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Nice job! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Current plan on the split cube: 
Substrate - Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix ~1" then topped with Seachem Flourite
Scape - One piece of driftwood on each side of the divider
Plants - S Repen, Needle Leaf Ludwigia, Anubias var., Hygrophila (Temple Plant) and more, maybe.

Can't wait to get this baby going!


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Look forward to seeing it come together!

You might consider stainless mesh instead of the plastic craft mesh, for the top. More heat-resistant and a lot more light will get through. (the black mesh may be especially susceptible to heat, since it will absorb more, the white mesh would at least reflect more rather than absorb it)


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

I took a biocube and took off the lid for my betta, mine is an older model so i don't know if your has it but be careful if you aren't using the return, i would fill it with aquarium putty, thats what i did


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

rylovesriska said:


> I took a biocube and took off the lid for my betta, mine is an older model so i don't know if your has it but be careful if you aren't using the return, i would fill it with aquarium putty, thats what i did


Bettas are notorious for jumping, so most people want to keep a lid on their tank. (although the issue with fish jumping into the return is an issue specific to the biocube) Some bettas never jump, but it only takes once to have a dead pet on your hands.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

kman said:


> Bettas are notorious for jumping, so most people want to keep a lid on their tank. (although the issue with fish jumping into the return is an issue specific to the biocube) Some bettas never jump, but it only takes once to have a dead pet on your hands.


She is only half an inch long and i didn't fill it up all the way, i left 3 inches. I have a saltwater aquarium too and have had jumpers with my custom made top so i know the risk I'm just waiting until she is a little bigger and then i will add something but I'm not too worried yet  i just got her yesterday


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't see an issue with heat however I do expect that the top craft mesh may become warped due to the lights being so close to it.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

BasilBetta87 said:


> I don't see an issue with heat however I do expect that the top craft mesh may become warped due to the lights being so close to it.


I made a mesh top for my saltwater aquarium and these are the supplies used and they don't warp:

http://www.simplyaquaria.co.uk/diy-tank-cover.html


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

rylovesriska said:


> I made a mesh top for my saltwater aquarium and these are the supplies used and they don't warp:
> 
> http://www.simplyaquaria.co.uk/diy-tank-cover.html


That's a different material than the one used here, however.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

kman said:


> That's a different material than the one used here, however.


That's what I was saying  this one might work better, especially since I have a Radion light on the saltwater tank and the top for a year and it hasn't warped.


----------

